# 2015 Ohio State On-Road Asphalt Championship Sept 12th



## Bri26 (Sep 1, 2015)

Big race coming up in a few weeks (9/12) at The Hobby Shop in Dayton. I just signed up at this forum so can't post a link for more information. You can find out more about the event by using Google and searching "The Hobby Shop Dayton Facebook".

Best regards,
Brian


----------

